# Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern



## Shzlmnzl (15. April 2014)

*Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Hallo Leute

Endlich ist ja der "neue" Accelero Xtreme IV verfügbar.
ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV 280 (X) | quiet VGA Cooler for AMD / NVIDIA | silent Cooler | wide compatibility | high heat dissipation | best performance on overclocking | low noise | gaming PC
Neu ist ja die Backplate welche die Karte besser kühlen soll.
Die altbekannten Kühlkörper für die Vorderseite (RAM/Spawa & Co) werden nicht mehr mitgeliefert.

Irgendwie ist mir das nicht so geheuer.
daher meine Frage ob es Sinnvoll ist bei Arctic sich den Satz Kühlkörper mit zu bestellen und noch zusätzlich mit Phobya Wärmeleitpads anzubringen.
ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme 7970 | quiet VGA Cooler for AMD | silent Cooler | wide compatibility | high heat dissipation | best performance on overclocking | low noise | gaming PC
Oder ist das ganze eher kontraproduktiv?


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Warum sollte das kontraproduktiv sein?

Du hast mehr Material anliegen das Wärme von den Hitzeproduzenten abführt. Die Kühlelemente passen ja weiterhin unter den ACX.
Mach druff und gib Fotos wenn fertig


----------



## Bhaalzac (15. April 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Ganz ehrlich, ich traue diesem System nicht. Man findet auch keinen einzigen aktuellen Test, der bestätigen könnte, dass die hohen Temperaturen auf diese Weise abgeleitet werden können. Ich persönlich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es gelingt, die Hitze z. B. der VRMs durch das PCB und über die Lötstellen in ausreichendem Maße abzuführen.

Die kleinen passiven Kühler sorgen jedoch garantiert für gute Kühlleistungen und können selbst heißere Probanden als eine 280X gut im Zaum halten. Ich würde eher auf die Backplate verzichten, als auf die Passivkühler. Die nehmen nicht noch zusätzlich massiv viel Platz im Rechner weg (oft wird es gerade zwischen einem großen CPU-Kühler und dem obersten PCIe-Slot recht knapp) und sie kühlen ausgezeichnet...


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. April 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Es gab hier doch schon vor Wochen Userberichte über dieses neue Kühlkonzept.

Habs gefunden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-arctic-cooling-hybrid-ii-ist-angekommen.html


----------



## m1ch1 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

theoretisch könnte es unter bestimmten umständen kontraproduktiv sein.
Und zwar wenn die kerntemp des chips höher liegt als die der VRMs.(vorrausgesetzt die kühlluft hatt ca kerntemperatur). denn dann wird die warme abluft, an den kühlfinnen der VRMs gekühlt, und dann muss die backplate unnötig mehr wärme abführen.

Ob dies allerdings in einem system der fall ist weis ich nicht. Dazu kenn ich mich in der kühler materie zu schlecht aus.

PS: soweit ich mitbekommen ahb, wird in der nächsten PCGH ein test des Hybrid 2, Xtrem 4, und twin turbo 3 zu finden sein.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (16. April 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

also ich hab jetzt 2 Tests gefunden

einmal auf ht4u.net auf einer 290X und auf overclockers.ru ebenfalls mit einer 290x

bei ht4u wird leider irgendwie nicht auf Vram & Co eingegangen und die Temps gemessen.
Auf der russischen Seite ist genau das passiert was hier wohl einige sich denken können.
Die Vrams zum Beispiel sind mit dem IV höher als mit Standardkühler.
Der hat dann noch zusäzulich Kühlkörper montiert und die Temps sind runter gegangen.


----------



## Shirozen (16. April 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Ich würd den Kühler schon nicht nehmen allein deshalb weil der dicke Passiv Kühler Probleme bereiten kann mit High End CPU Kühler wie auch hier zu lesen ist.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (16. April 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

naja zum Kühler hab ich genügend Platz (ca 60mm) aber ich bräuchte definitiv eine neue Soundkarte da oberhalb der Graka die SK als PCIe steckt


Nur zum Chipsatzkühler sind es gerade mal 25mm und die Backplate soll (laut Techinfos auf der Homepage) ca 28mm tief sein 
http://www.arctic.ac/de_de/download...lero_xtreme_iv_height_restriction_drawing.pdf


----------



## Forke666 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Heute kam mein neuer Accelero IV Xtreme und ich glaube, ich brauche nicht zu erwähnen, dass ich den Original-Kühlkörper meiner Referenz-GTX Titan schon abmontiert hatte, bevor der Postbote überhaupt da war.

Die Montage war ein bisschen ein Krampf, ich war mehr als einmal erstaunt, wie stark man eine GraKa durchbiegen kann, ohne dass sie sich in einen tödlichen Schrapnellsturm verwandelt.

Als nächstes musste ich einsehen, dass es unmöglich war, die durch den massiven Backplate-Kühler deutlich verbreiterte GraKa in den empfohlenen 1. PCI-E Slot zu montieren, und musste auf den 2. Slot ausweichen, welcher nur 8 Lanes unterstützt. Auf dem 1. Slot waren die Rambausteine und ein Kühlkörper des Motherboards im Weg.

Irgendwie hab ich doch alles gebacken bekommen und hab gleich mal Furmark + EVGA Precision X angeworfen.

Power Target 106%
Temp Target 95°C

GPU Clock Offset +103MHz
MEM Clock Offset +101MHz

Nach 2 1/2 Stunden Furmark Burn-in:

GPU Temp 70°C
Fan Speed 41%
bei
GPU Clock 966MHz
Voltage 1062mV

Not bad at all!

Über die VRM/SpaWas mach ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen mehr, seit ich die "Kühllösung" auf dem Original-Kühlkörper gesehen hab. Wärmeleitpads auf einer Plastikplatte!

Der Zwangsumstieg auf den 8-Lane PCI-E hatte bei mir keine negativen Auswirkungen.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

ich mir den IV 280x nun auch bestellt.
Meine orig. Kühlkörper auf den Spannungswandlern kann ich doch drauf lassen oder?
"Mehr" kann ja ansich nicht schaden?
(habe exakt die selbe Karte wie im Link wo man alles schön sieht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Also mir gefällt die Variante wo ich die Spawas und RAMs nicht bekleben muss, sondern die werden durch ein Klebepad gehalten, was man dann auch Rückstandlos entfernen kann, die IV ist mir nichts, wenn ich lese das ich die Hitzezonen selber identifizieren muss


----------



## Shzlmnzl (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

naja ich hab mir jetzt 4-5 Test/Reviews angeschaut und da ist eine durchsichtige Schutzfolie dabei wo man auf der Vorserseite aufzeichnen kann wo die WLpads auf der Rückseite hin müssen.
Und das ist nun wirklich kein Hexenwerk.
(sofern man bedenkt wie rum man es vorn aufzeichnet und hinten auflegt... so das es nicht spiegelverkehrt ist und die falschen Stellen kühlt)
Zusätzlich hätte ich ja auf der Vorderseite noch die 2 Vrm Serienkühlkörper...

Für Grobmotoriker und blutige Anfänger ist die Karte dann aber vielleicht doch nichts


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Und was ist damit das man die Backplate nicht fest anziehen soll, also dieses Kühlsystem muss noch ausgereifter werden, dann könnte es mal was werden für die Masse, jetzt sind bei diesem System einfach zuviele Fallstricke drin, man kommt sich als Betatester vor


----------



## Shzlmnzl (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

wo steht das man die Backplate nicht festziehen soll?


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



Shzlmnzl schrieb:


> wo steht das man die Backplate nicht festziehen soll?


 
als Anziehen schon aber ich las nur leicht, und da sehe ich dann ein Problem, das müsste anders oder besser gelöst werden, siehe hier

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...g-hybrid-ii-ist-angekommen-8.html#post6155155


----------



## Shzlmnzl (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

das steht aber 



> vor allem die *seitliche klemmen der backplate* dürfen nur SEHR LEICHT angezogen werden, da sich sonst die spitzen in die backplate bohren und einen kurzschluss verursachen können.
> die schrauben müssen also rausstehen, wie auf den bildern oben zu erkennen ist.



ok da muss man vorsichtig zu Werke gehen. 
Aber die Klammern sind auch nur zum stabilisieren, damit sich das Board nicht so sehr verwindet, und nicht zum "befestigen"


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



Shzlmnzl schrieb:


> das steht aber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist ja alles richtig, aber seien wir mal ehrlich, wer zieht Schrauben nur so an, das die halbe Schraube noch raus schaut.

Das System von Arctic Cooling hat schon was keine Frage, nur es sollte überarbeitet werden, und laut einiges Usern im Web, soll die Kühllösung ja auch funktionieren, nur ich sehe da immer die Probleme der Temperaturen der Spawas, ich habe bei meiner GK keine Sensoren die, die Temps überwachen außer GPU


----------



## Shzlmnzl (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Ja sicher ist der IV nicht perfekt aber Preis+Leistung top. 
Bei Peter, Mk26 oder Morpheus braucht man extra noch Lüfter (ok da hätte ich noch Enermax tb silence rumliegen) aber
ich will die RAM /Vrm Kühler nicht aufkleben mit WLK (für den Fall der Fälle...) 

Wegen Vrm/spawa Temperatur da hab ich leider in meiner Karte auch keine Sensoren, daher will ich die originalen mit drauf lassen.


----------



## micsterni14 (6. Mai 2014)

Warum zum Geier hat Nvidia keine entsprechenden Sensoren??

Außerdem sollte def noch erwähnt werden, dass man genauestens das Mainbordlayout beachten sollte!

MfG


----------



## Shzlmnzl (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Nvidia? Ähm in meinem Fall wäre es ATI  
Ds sind halt Sparmaßnahmen... Leider steht ja nirgends ob Sensoren verbaut sind auf den Herstellerseiten... so das man sich vorab informieren könnte... 
Platz solle ich genug haben. Hab das schon ausgemessen. Gibt zum Glück alle benötigten Maße auf der Homepage.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



m1ch1 schrieb:


> PS: soweit ich mitbekommen ahb, wird in der nächsten PCGH ein test des Hybrid 2, Xtrem 4, und twin turbo 3 zu finden sein.


 
In der kommenden 07, jo: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ersion-ridge-racer-unbounded.html#post6407069

Bis dahin: "Doppelt hält besser" gilt bei der Wandlerkühlung gewiss.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## micsterni14 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bis dahin: "Doppelt hält besser" gilt bei der Wandlerkühlung gewiss.


 

Oh man, ich kann mir denken wohin die Reise geht 
Der Twin Turbo3 war das erste und letzte Produkt, was ohne vorherige Durchforstung diverser Tests gekauft wurde

MfG


----------



## Forke666 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Durchgeschmorte Spannungswandler sind nach Google-Recherche eher ein Problem früherer GraKa-Generationen bzw. vereinzelter Chipsätze (wohl häufiger bei GTX 570, GTX 580).

Außerdem wäre bei kritischen Komponenten sicherlich ein Sensor verbaut.

Ich habe, wie auf der ersten Seite geschrieben, den Accelero Xtreme IV auf meiner GTX Titan verbaut.
Leider kann ich mangels Sensor/Equipment keine VRM-Temperaturen auslesen, aber bisher bin ich absolut zufrieden mit den GPU-Temperaturen.

Zu einem vernünftigen Airflow im Gehäuse würde ich dennoch raten.


EDIT:
Achso!
Desweiteren muss ich unbedingt hinzufügen, dass sich bei der GTX Titan auf der Rückseite RAM-Bausteine befinden, die im REFERENZDESIGN NICHT GEKÜHLT und die chipseitigen Komponenten nur mit WÄRMELEITPADS AUF ALUFLÄCHE "GEKÜHLT" werden.


----------



## micsterni14 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Sah die vielleicht so aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bei mir zumindest war die aus Alu, da Plastik absolut keinen Sinn macht...
Ich hätte das aich sehr gern drauf gelassen, ging aber wie gesagt wegen den Halteklammern der Backplate nicht
Ungekühlte RAMBausteine auf der Rückseite sind allerdings nun nichts seltenes...

Naja, jetzt sind die Bauteile nackt im Luftstrom und ich kann die Temperaturen ja sowieso nicht auslesen... Bisher funktioniert es aber

MfG


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



Shzlmnzl schrieb:


> Wegen Vrm/spawa Temperatur da hab ich leider in meiner Karte auch keine Sensoren, daher will ich die originalen mit drauf lassen.


 
Das Problem ist ja wenn ich den Kühler meiner Karte abnehme ist die komplett nackt, auch die Spawas


----------



## Forke666 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Sah die vielleicht so aus?
> 
> Also bei mir zumindest war die aus Alu, da Plastik absolut keinen Sinn macht...


 
Du hast mich stutzig gemacht und ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut. Du hast Recht, es ist wohl Alu! Aufgrund des Finish hat es sich wie Plastik angehört und -gefühlt.

Das heißt aber immernoch, dass die Komponenten nur durch eine Platte gekühlt sind, da die Heatspreader im Kühlergehäuse nur mit dem GPU-Kühler verbunden sind.


----------



## micsterni14 (8. Mai 2014)

Die Platte ist aber ein recht großer Kühlkörper für die RAMs und Spannungswandler, der außerdem im Luftstrom liegt.

Wie erwähnt, ich hätte die liebend gern drauf gelassen.

Außerdem sind die Hersteller ja nicht ganz doof 
Ein bißchen vertrauen in die Produkte sollte man schon vorschießen,... Was bleibt als Endnutzer auch anderes übrig.

MfG


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



Shzlmnzl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Endlich ist ja der "neue" Accelero Xtreme IV verfügbar.
> ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV 280 (X) | quiet VGA Cooler for AMD / NVIDIA | silent Cooler | wide compatibility | high heat dissipation | best performance on overclocking | low noise | gaming PC
> ...



...das Problem überdenke ich auch gerade .... nur gibt es in Europa nirgens mehr die Kühlersätze ( z.B. VR001, VR002 usw) zu kaufen.
Morgen kommt mein Schmuckstück und dann werde ich mal testen. Ich habe noch welche rumliegen und die sind mit
Wärmeklebepads gut anzubringen. Bei meiner 7979 hat das auch bisher gehalten. Vielleicht lasse ich dann die Rückplatte einfach weg, like ACX 7979


----------



## micsterni14 (9. Mai 2014)

Viel Spaß beim millimetergenauem Folie zuschneiden!


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

...na ja, denke man muss sich hier beim ACX IV mehr Zeit lassen und sauber arbeiten.
Ist schon die 7. GPU, wo ich Kühler wechsel. Mal sehen, ob ich zu Fotos Lust habe zur Doku.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

hab meinen heute montiert.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ero-xtreme-280x-ausgeruestet.html#post6416522


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

... wie dick sind die Pads? ...und auf der "installation guide" vom Hersteller steht unter Zubehör "40 Pads" ist wohl nicht so.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

das Pad is so ca 4-5mm dick und wenn man die Schutzfolien abzieht kann man es in kleinere Pads "zerlegen"
die lassen sich aber sehr leicht und gut zusammen drücken

wer noch passende RAM Kühler sucht. die hier passen wunderbar
http://www.ebay.de/itm/310405198324?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.de/itm/310405198959?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

...4 - 5 mm sind gut, ich hab noch welche mit bestellt in der Voraussicht, dass es nicht reicht.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

ich habe geradeso gereicht mit dem Pad


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

... läuft erstmal wie Sahne, zwar noch hörbar, da ich den Kühler in der nächsten Woche wechsel.....


----------



## Shzlmnzl (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Was für einen Kühler willst du denn wechseln?


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

...der ACX IV liegt schon bereit....und ist drin... das Ergebnis gefällt mir noch nicht.
Muss das Schmuckstück morgen nochmal zerlegen. Bei 40°C, wenn der Lü 40% läuft. Absolut inakzeptabel.
Denke, dass die WLP vom Original zu dick ist.
Habe alles nochmal frisch gemacht, neue WLPaste, gaaaanz dünn und das Ergebnis? 40°C im Idle und BF4 70°C.
Verstehe die Welt nicht mehr. Ist die 290X so ein Hitzkopf?


----------



## Shzlmnzl (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Hm ich kam heute in BF4 (3,5h) nicht über 54C hab aber auch nur ne 280x @1125/1600

Aber ich glaube die 70C sind bei ner 290x schon sehr gut
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...rctic-accelero-xtreme-iv-im-test.html?start=1

Und im idle kannst die auf 50% laufen lassen ohne das du die hörst.


----------



## 93NTO93 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Hallo, 

ich plane mir in naher Zukunft eine R9 290 im Ref. Design zuzulegen.
Der ACX IV spricht mich sehr an..... ABER es gibt nur sehr wenige Tests in denen die VRM temps getestet wurden, ich würde gerne wissen 
ob jemand schon mal die Karte über eine längere Zeit(ab 3h) hat laufen lassen und mir seine Ergebnisse posten kann.

Da ich wegen der fehlenden VRM Kühlerchen bedenken habe das die VRM Temps über eine längere Zeit unter 90°C bleiben

MfG


----------



## Shzlmnzl (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Ich denke mal die werden die Kühler auch länger als 30min oder so testen...



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> *Zitat von m1ch1 Beitrag anzeigen
> PS: soweit ich mitbekommen ahb, wird in der nächsten PCGH ein test des Hybrid 2, Xtrem 4, und twin turbo 3 zu finden sein.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

...ich habe jetzt beide Varianten verbunden, die klassische vom ACX IV und die vorherige vom ACX III.
Nun werde ich mal testen.


----------



## m1ch1 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

und den verbund kann man sich wie vorstellen? 
der AC4 ist doch (bis auf die anderen wandlerkühler in form der Backplate) identisch zum AC3.


----------



## Lt.Ford (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Ich vermute mal er meint Backplate vom IV und VRM-Kühlkörper vom III in Kombination.
Also quasi Backplate + VRM-Kühlkörper, wie es manche hier auch schon gemacht haben.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

...genauso... kompletten ACX IV und zusätzlich die Kühlerchen vom ACX III.
Im Moment bin ich am experimentieren, Backplate ab und nur den Kühler/Lüfter mit den Kühlerchen vom IIIer.
Geht auch, die Temps machen keinen Unterschied. Nun Kann ich dann wohl wieder den Thermaltake auf die CPU klemmen,
die wird nämlich jetzt mit der 290Xer mehr gefordert.


----------



## 93NTO93 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

@Gohrbi

Poste bitte mal deine VRM temps


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

...sind dunkel grün. Habe mal ne Runde BF4 gespielt, Einstellung "ultra" Im AB sieht man die Framerate.


----------



## 93NTO93 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Das sieht ja schon mal gut aus. Wenn die nach mehreren std. noch in dem bereich liegen
wäre das ein Traum : )



(gemessen ohne Backplate richtig?)


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

ja das war ohne die Backplate. Erstmal provisorisch befestigt, den Kühler. 
Später nehme ich eine andere Lösung zum Kühler befestigen.


----------



## 93NTO93 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, welche kühlerchen man
nehmen kann, da das Alpenföhn kit ja nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Kann man evtl. die schwarze grund kühlerplatte vom Ref. Design nehmen und darüber den acx 4 montieren?


----------



## Shzlmnzl (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

ich denke es wird für VRM nur eine Eigenbaulösung werden.
Aus sowas oder sowas
Für RAM hatte ich schon gepostet. da gibts perfekt passende schwarze Kühler und mit dem Akasa Wärmeleitklebepads hälts bisher bombenfest.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ja das war ohne die Backplate. Erstmal provisorisch befestigt, den Kühler.
> Später nehme ich eine andere Lösung zum Kühler befestigen.


Ich hoffe du hast irgend nen Schutz unter den METALL Plättchen auf der PCB Rückseite?!?! So zwecks Schutz vor Kurzschluss usw...
weil du verbindest da schon Kontakte mit Metall...
(hab ich jetzt erst gesehen)


----------



## Schmenki (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



93NTO93 schrieb:


> Bleibt nur noch die Frage, welche kühlerchen man
> nehmen kann, da das Alpenföhn kit ja nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Kann man evtl. die schwarze grund kühlerplatte vom Ref. Design nehmen und darüber den acx 4 montieren?


 
Ja das geht.
Das habe ich bei mir mit dem AC III gemacht.
Man muss nur die Grundplatte backen um den Kühler abzubekommen und anschließend 4 Löcher bohren damit man den AC befestigen kann.


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Also gerade mal 2 Stunden BF4 auf "ultra" und nem 32er Server gezockt. Temps siehe Bild.
Die Kühlerchen sind beim ACX III auch nicht abgefallen. Habe gute Wärmeleitpads. Wenn was fällt, 
dann auch nur auf den großen Kühlkörper.
Ich habe, da es keine Kühlersätze in Europa mehr gibt, etwas tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen.
Ich habe den  Arctic Cooling Accelero Mono Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
gekauft, da gibt es Kühlerchen dazu und ich brauchte nicht sägen ...

Auch liegen die "Idle-Temps" bei sehr guten 32°C für die GPU und die VRMs auch bei 31 und 32°C.
Von der Stille im Gehäuse brauch ich ja nicht berichten, in beiden Fällen.

ach so... die Werte min / max / Durchschnitt


----------



## Shzlmnzl (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Hmm aber die 88C max fur VRM ist jetzt nicht soooo dolle gut oder?
Ich verstehe aber auch nicht warum Arctic den Kühlersatz nicht mehr anbietet bzw liefern kann...


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

....88°C ist noch absolut grün, ab110°C dann muss man sich Gedanken bei den VRM machen.
Ist ja auch nur ein max Wert im Durchschnitt liegen die Temps ja tiefer.

Ich glaube das ist Preispolitik, die keiner versteht. Ich weiß nicht, was die damit verhindern wollen.
Jedenfalls paßt dann mein CPU Thermaltake wieder auf die CPU. Das Ding ist zu wuchtig um
noch Platz für die Backplate zu lassen.


----------



## 93NTO93 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

@Shzlmnzl  danke für die Links zu den Vrm kühlerchen.

Mit der Grundplatte modifiziert hab ich  leider gar keine Chance mehr im RMA fall - dachte die könnte man einfach von dem Kühlkörper abschrauben.
Momentan steht der Plan: Ref. Design kaufen - ACX IV druff und evtl. die zusätzlichen VRM Kühlerchen falls mir die Temps nicht gefallen( Corsair 800D hat nicht den besten Airflow ^^) 

Werde aber trotzdem das Forum und Tests im Auge behalten bis es soweit ist,  vielen dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

...nicht vergessen die 3 cm Backplate mit einzurechnen. Da wird es oft knapp zur CPU.


----------



## 93NTO93 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Jup, werde falls es nicht passt die Karte in den 2. Slot stecken und den CPU evtl. direkt nach unten auf die Platte richten so das die Backplate einen kleinen aber feinen Luftzug abbekommt.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

da bin ich froh das ich massigst Platz zum CPU Kühler habe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...nicht vergessen die 3 cm Backplate mit einzurechnen. Da wird es oft knapp zur CPU.


 
Das ist übrigens der größte Minuspunkt des neuen Backside-Designs. Ich tippe ja auf eine anstehende Revision mit etwas mehr weggesägtem Aluminium.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Shzlmnzl (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

naja nicht nur CPU Kühler sondern auch Chipsatzkühler und/oder RAM kann im Weg sein
Beim Chipsatzkühler hatte ich vorher ausgemessen (auf der Arctic Homepage gibts ja zum Glück alle wichtigen Maße und eine 1:1 Schablone) und da habe ich ca 5mm Platz


----------



## micsterni14 (15. Mai 2014)

...teilweise sind sogar Anschlüsse im Weg 

In meinem Fall musste ich den USB3.0 Anschluss auf meinem Asrock Board frei fräsen;P

MfG


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

...und mehrere längere Versuche mit BF4 haben mir gezeigt, dass ohne Kühlerchen und mit Backplate die Temps fast identisch sind wie bei
Kühlerchen und ohne Backplate. Es ist ja immer situationsabhängig und es ist immer +- gleich. Das CPU Monster wollte ich nicht drehen,
 da hätte ich die Dämmung vom Gehäuse oben weg nehmen müssen und dann pustet es mir ständig unter den Tisch.
Es scheint jetzt optimal zu sein und vor allem Stille (leichtes rauschen, schon allein durch die Gehäuselüfter) in der Kiste.


----------



## 93NTO93 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Habt Ihr den Kühler über den Gpu steckplatz angeschlossen oder an den Adapter?
Kann man noch eine Lüfterkurve in afterburner mit dem 12 Volt anschluss erstellen ?


MfG


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

.. bei mir ist die Lüfterkurve im Afterburner festgelegt. Die Lüfter hängen am GPU-Kartenanschluß.


----------



## Deadhoof (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Faszinierend. nette Temps, allerdings geht es noch tiefer  ohne Wasserkühlung


----------



## 93NTO93 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

So ACX IV war mit der 290 angekommen, leider musste ich sie zurückschicken, da sie ein knarzz Geräusch von sich gegeben hat, sobald sie unter last kam(egal wie viel FPS)
Ich werde die Temps posten sobald es geht. Freu mich schon wie sonst was  

Jetzt heist's abwarten und Tee trinken ^^


----------



## Shzlmnzl (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

nachdem nun die Temperaturen hochsommerliche Ausmaße angenommen haben hier mal aktuelle Temperaturen nach 3h BF4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ich in der Graka keine SpwaSensoren habe, legte ich mir (gebraucht) nen AquaComputer AquaEro 4.0 zu mit Tempsensoren die ich auf den Motherboard Spawas, GRafik Spawas und Backplate über den Spawas angebracht habe.
Finde die Temperaturen ganz jut 
GPU im Schnitt um die 58C° bei ca 70% Lüfter, CPU bei OC@3600 bei 56C° auch ok wenn ich bedenke das ich hier im Zimmer so ca 22-23C° habe und bei dem "Silence" Gehäuse


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens der größte Minuspunkt des neuen Backside-Designs. Ich tippe ja auf eine anstehende Revision mit etwas mehr weggesägtem Aluminium.MfG,Raff



....nein habe noch was gefunden. Ohne Kühlerchen und mit Backplate, so wie vorgesehen, SpaWa Temps an 100°C, GPU "Kalt" bei 60°C.
 ....und das Beste die CPU wurde auf fast 80°C getrieben bei 100% Lüfter, weil die Backplate die Wärme nach oben abgab. Das alles
trotz Front und Hecklüfter. Was die sich bei so einer Konstruktion gedacht haben. Warum hat diese Konstruktion keine Längsrippen damit der Kreislauf hilft?
Von den anderen Nachteil der Backplate ganz zu schweigen.
----  + 3cm also 4 Slot Teil.
---- nur kleinere CPU Kühler möglich
---- trotzdem hohe SpaWa Temperaturen
---- nicht alle Mainboards nutzbar, da Fläche zwischen GPU Steckplatz und CPU frei sein muss

Für mich die 1. Enttäuschung über ACXtreme Lösungen.

Hier die Temps vom lauten Referenzmodell.....


----------



## micsterni14 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Warum hat diese Konstruktion keine Längsrippen damit der Kreislauf hilft?
> Von den anderen Nachteil der Backplate ganz zu schweigen.
> ----  + 3cm also 4 Slot Teil.
> ---- nur kleinere CPU Kühler möglich
> ...



Dem ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen  ...auch ich sage das als Arctic- Anhänger 
Leider kann ich bei meinem MSI Model die Wandlertemperaturen nicht per Tool auslesen. Auch die CPU Temperatur muss ich einmal deutlicher im Auge, nachdem ich auf den TT3 umgerüstet habe, habe ich noch garnicht bedacht. Dabei steigt ja die Warme Luft der ordentlich heiß werdenden Backplate direkt in den CPU Kühler

Hätte man aber alles vorher ausmessen und sich durch den Kopf gehen lassen können^^ Naja, wenn man einer Firma eben blind vertraut

Aber alles durch den größten Pluspunkt wieder gutgemacht... es ist leise!

MfG


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

"Aber alles durch den größten Pluspunkt wieder gutgemacht... es ist leise!"

was nutzt es, wenn der PC kocht. So warm war mein PC Gehäuse noch nie, oben.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

naja die Rückseite der Grafikkarte wird doch eigentlich genauso warm ob mit oder ohne Backplate.
Nur die Backplate transportiert die Wärme von der Karte weg und 3cm näher zum CPU Kühler...
Ich kann mich mit Backplate und zusätzlichen Kühlerchens für die Front wegen Temperaturen nicht beschweren.

Auch habe ich (glücklicherweise) genug Platz zwischen Graka und CPU Kühler.
Leider ist dies aber bei dem größten Teil der Boards nicht so 

@Gohrbi
Was meinst du mit "_keine Längsrippen damit der Kreislauf hilft_"

edit: du meinst auf der Backplate...?!
wenn ja: das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt... wären die Kühlrippen längs/horizontal könnte der Luftstrom der Frontlüfter schön durch die Finnen strömen.
Aber so "prallt" der Luftstrom an der ersten Finne ab, verwirbelt sich eventuell darüber/dahinter...
anderer Seits wären honrizontale Finnen auch auf einen Frontlüfter angewiesen... ohne würde sich eventuell ein Wärmestau bilden zwischen den Finnen?
Keine Ahnung bin kein Thermodynamik Ingenuer oder ähnliches...


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

... ja das meinte ich. Aber egal ob Quer oder längs ... in der Regel hat doch der PC den Kreislauf vorn rein, hinten oder oben raus.
Bei den Kühlerchen auf der Platine kühlt der Lüfter ja gut, aber hinten ohne einen Luftzug wird es eng. Mein Empfinden.
Zum anderen bin ich von den SpaWa Temps enttäuscht. Beim normalen Mode hatte ich nie solche Temps über 90°C.
Es ist schon seltsam.


----------



## m1ch1 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

ich denke längsrillen wären passiv temptechnisch schlechter, da die frischluft nur an weniger stellen "in die rillen gesaugt" werden kann.

Allerdings wäre es wvtl interessant, einen komplett gekappselten (oben auch zu) luftkanal zu bauen, und mit lüftern zu versehen. dann würde die abwärme der backplate direkt aus dem gehäuse gepustet werden. und ein großer langsamer leiser radiallüfter könnte dies schon erledigen. evtl kommt da ja noch was in form der ACX V oder ACX IV v.2.

Wäre auf jedenfall eine interessante konstruktion.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

.. ja es wäre interessant. Aber dann kann man fast die Referenz drauf lassen, die pustet raus, aber eben laut.
Jedenfalls ist der ACX runter und ich setze Kopfhörer auf. Da sind die SpaWas unter 60°C.

Weitaus mehr ärgert mich der kleine CPU Lüfter. ODER aber Wasser als Mittel der Gewalt. Da kommt die Pumpe aber als Lärmquelle manchmal in betracht.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

da ich ausreichend Platz hinter der Backplate habe, hatte ich mir schon überlegt 2x 80er Lüfter auf 7V drehend mit 10.8mm Dicke zu montieren.

Aber wenn ich mir so die VRM bei Morpheus, Mk-26, Peter & Co anschaue sind die auch nicht wirklich besser bei "Silent" Betrieb. 
Erst bei höheren Drehzahlen kommen die VRM Temps auch in kühle Regionen...

edit:
wenn die Kühlrippen horizontal wären könnte man so wie im Bild die Backplate Semi-Passiv kühlen.
Eventuell mit einer Trennwand zum CPU Kühler so das die warem Luft hinten aus dem Gehäuse strömen kann...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1ch1 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

du könntest auch mal, sofern du ein seitenteil mit löcher hast, an der backplate lüfter montieren, die über die backplate ansaugen, und dann seitlich aus dem gehäuse pusten. 

Könnte helfen, dass die warme luft nicht die CPU erhitzt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Ich kann die VRM-Probleme bestätigen. Ein Durchzug wie im Bild skizziert ist gewiss hilfreich. Aber: Arctic sollte dafür die Lamellen um 90 Grad drehen. Derzeit sind sie eher auf "Berieselung" durch einen Seitenwandlüfter und/oder den CPU-Kühler ausgelegt. Das funktioniert eben nur bedingt. 

Im kommenden Heft haben wir den Xtreme IV und Hybrid II im Test. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

.. was lehrt uns diese Grübelei? Das Ding ist nicht voll durchdacht.
Was mich hierbei auch aufregt ist die Tatsache, dass bei Ref die SpaWas 30°C kühler sind......
Die Backplate hat meine CPU um 15°C wärmer gemacht. Trennwand wäre noch möglich gewesen.
Aber der AC V8 schafft die oc 3770k nicht. Eventuell alles verschachten.

Habe auch vorn und hinten den Lüfter so sitzen, aber trotzdem staute es sich.
Seitenlüfter wäre noch ne Option, aber der wird auch die Luft vom ACX durcheinander bringen.

@PCGH_Raff ... da hab ich dann den anderen drin (http://geizhals.de/raijintek-morpheus-0r100006-a1104650.html) Werde da mal ein wenig dokumentieren zum Vergleich.


----------



## 93NTO93 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

100°c hört sich ziemlich .. naja an.
Dann müssten die Kühlerchen doch eigentlich was bringen, wenn die teile ohne auf ca. 100°C gehen.
Sind beim Morpheus ja auch dabei, mach doch mal ein Bild - wenn möglich - von deinem PC.

Bei mir passt die Karte mit ACX IV noch in den ersten Slot, sitzt dann fast genau unter den Kühlrippen vom Brocken 2


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

ich hatte mit der Back und dem V8 knapp nen halben cm Luft. Und ich war wirklich erschrocken, wieviel Hitze sich da ansammelte.
Wie gesagt im MO ist das Ref wieder drauf. 
Was mich wunderte, die Temps lagen hoch ( an die 90) trotz der Kühlerchen.


----------



## 93NTO93 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Ich habe gerade noch in einem anderen Forum gelesen, das jemand den lüfter auf 100% laufen lässt und die vrm temps so bei ca. 65-80 hängen ohne kühlerchen. Hast du mal mit einer höheren Lüftergws. gemessen?

Habe den ACX IV hier liegen aber nicht die graka, habe noch 6 Tage zeit bevor die 14 um sind. 

Wäre für jeden kleinen test dankbar ^^

Ps; thx für's Bild


----------



## Shzlmnzl (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

@ Gohrbi
uiuiui da ist wirklich nicht viel Platz zum CPU Kühler :-/
Wie hast du denn deine 7970 laufen. Standardtakt oder OC?
Ich habe gerade 1h Furmark laufen und komme mit den Spawas auf ca 58C° / GPU 68C° im Standarttakt 1020/1500
Die Backplate direkt über den Spawas wird ca 55C° warm

Sobald ich auf 1100/1600 takte gehen die Spawas auf 80C° und GPU auf 76C°

appropos: meine oben gezeigte "Skizze" mit dem Lüfter-Luftstrom
der vordere Lüfter ist sogar "kontraproduktive" 
wenn er auf 70% läuft werden die Spawas ca 2C° wärmer als wenn der Lüfter aus ist...
warscheinlich bringt er den Luftstrom der Arctic-Lüfter durcheinander.

Ein Lüfter auf der Backplate bringt auch nicht wirklich sehr viel.
Habe testweise einen alten 80mm Boxed-Lüfter drauf gelegt und das Teil rannte mit 2200U/min was aber nur ca 3-4C° kühlere Spawas brachte 

ebenfalls ein abgekapselter CPU Kühler brachte (bei mir) nichts. Hatte mit einer Pappe den unteren Teil des Gehäuses abgetrennt so das die warme Abluft der GPU Backplate nicht in den CPU Kühler waberte...
0C° Unterschied 
Bei euch könnte das aber was bringen da der CPU Kühler ja direkt an der Backplate sitzt


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



93NTO93 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade noch in einem anderen Forum gelesen, das jemand den lüfter auf 100% laufen lässt und die vrm temps so bei ca. 65-80 hängen ohne kühlerchen. Hast du mal mit einer höheren Lüftergws. gemessen?
> 
> Habe den ACX IV hier liegen aber nicht die graka, habe noch 6 Tage zeit bevor die 14 um sind.
> 
> ...



...also die >100°C waren im Ü-Mode bei 80%, da wird es dann schon geräuscher 
mit 75% sind es normal Mode zwischen 80 und 95 gewesen. Das ist mir gefühlsmäßig zu viel. Auch wenn die SpaWas noch Luft haben.
Die eine Runde (1h) BF-4 im Ü-Mode brachte die über 85°C der CPU und 115°C der SpaWas und eine heiße Kiste. Habe ich in meiner Praxis
noch nie erlebt.

Mit der Backplate komme ich nicht mehr dazwischen, wegen dem Thermalright. 
Aber wie gesagt, alle Varianten mit guten 90°C. Da hab ich keine Lust mehr auf OC...

Die 7970 lief mit 1100/1500 MHz und war da viel friedlicher. Max Werte so 80°C und 59°C GPU.

Wie gesagt, Mittwoch ist Testtag mit dem Morpheus Wenn das auch wieder so ein Reifall wird, ohhh jeeee. 
http://www.tomshardware.de/raijintek-morpheus-vga-cooler-hawaii-review,testberichte-241525.html

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen durch die Experimente eine Kanüle MX-4 verbraucht und GPU 6x zerlegt und gewechselt und die CPU5x von V8 zu Thermal und umgekehrt.
Ich mache das nun im Schlaf und mit Rekordzeiten


----------



## 93NTO93 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Hast du beim zocken Vsync an?


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

...mal ja, mal nein ..... bei nein treibe ich mich momentan bei ca 100 FPS rum.
Einstellung "ultra" .....


----------



## 93NTO93 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Mit Vsync an wird die Karte ja nicht voll ausgelastet, vllt. halten sich ja dann die temps besser.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

beim zocken gibts eine Devise : "Frames sind durch nichts zu ersetzen als durch noch mehr Frames"


----------



## Shzlmnzl (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

@ Gohrbi
hast du nun mal den Morpheus getestet?
ich habe heute den Morpheus (+ 2x Enermax TB Silence PWM) mal getestet und er kühlt genauso gut wie der AXiv und heizt mit und ohne Backplate den CPU mehr oder weniger auf.

da ich Dachgeschoss wohne habe ich aktuell mollige 24C° in der Wohnung
mit dem AXiv+Backplate sind die selben Werte wie Morpheus + Backplate.
Nur der Morpheus ohne Backplate lässt die Spawas etwas wärmer werden.
Meinem CPU Kühler isses dabei wurscht ob die Backplate dran oder nicht dran ist.


----------



## Gohrbi (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

so, der Morpheus ist drauf ... 1,5h BF4 61°C GPU VRM1 68°C und VRM2 64°C ,  und keine 90°C wie beim ACXtreme IV.

Habe gestern "Stalker" gespielt, waren alle Temp um die 50°C. 

Der Morpheus läauft bei mir wie vorgesehen... Kühlerchen drauf und die 2x120er und wirklich gutw Werte.
Muss jetzt nur noch die Lüftersteuerung verfeinern...


----------



## 93NTO93 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Was haste für lüfter verwendet?

Edit.  Kann doch eigt. nur an den jetzt verwendeten vrm kühlern liegen....  


das es aber auch keine sets mehr zu kaufen gibt ............


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

...Enermax noise, hatte ich noch von vorher liegen... Ein kleiner Nebenbeieffekt. Habe aus Spaß mal das Lüfterpaket
des ACX auf den Morpheus befestigt (Gummi) und getestet.  5°C war die VRM Temp höher, als bei den 2x120ern. 

Ich glaube die verkaufen das nur noch komplett, damit wir mehr Geld ausgeben.


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Wenn ihr wissen wollt, wie es um die Kühlleistungen von ACX IV und Hybrid II steht, kauft ihr euch die aktuelle PCGH-Ausgabe (wenn ihr Abonnent seid, habt ihr sie vmtl. eh schon) - da gibts einige interessante Werte (leider hauptsächlich im offenen Aufbau), auch mit direkter Belüftung des Backside-Kühlers. Da schlackern einem die Ohren, was da mit einfachsten Mitteln noch so machbar ist.


----------



## 93NTO93 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...Enermax noise, hatte ich noch von vorher liegen... Ein kleiner Nebenbeieffekt. Habe aus Spaß mal das Lüfterpaket
> des ACX auf den Morpheus befestigt (Gummi) und getestet.  5°C war die VRM Temp höher, als bei den 2x120ern.
> 
> Ich glaube die verkaufen das nur noch komplett, damit wir mehr Geld ausgeben.


 
Haste mal ein bild mit dem morpheus drauf, wenn das kein totaler augenkrebs ist , werde ich vermutlich auch den nehmen und acx iv zurückschicken..


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Du suchst Bilder...? Schau dich mal in meinem Test um.


----------



## ebastler (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Ich kann n paar bieten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 93NTO93 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Du suchst Bilder...? Schau dich mal in meinem Test um.


 
Vielen Dank, sehr ausführlicher und schöner test.
Bin jetzt mal drüber geflogen - mangels Zeit - kannst du mir sagen welche Lüfter du verwendet hast?


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Bitte sehr, danke fürs Lob. 
Jop, die NB PLPS - aber Vorsicht, einigen Nutzern sind die Lüfter zu laut (kann ich pers. nicht bestätigen). Solltest du primär Wert auf durchgehend leise Temperaturen und weniger Wert auf sehr niedrige Temperaturen legen, würde ich zu anderen Lüftern greifen, z. B. diesen.


----------



## 93NTO93 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich kann n paar bieten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Passt ja gerade so ins Gehäuse 
Danke für die Pic's.
Mit schwarzen Lüftern könnte ich mir das vorstellen den zu nehmen.

Btw:  Unter der Karte sind löcher im Gehäuse oder?


----------



## ebastler (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Noch nicht, daher wird das Gerät auch noch sehr warm... Die Lüfter haben 5-7mm Abstand zur Gehäusewand. Zu wenig.

Das Case ist aber eh nur ne Übergangslösung, wackeliger Zinkblechkasten.
Ich will eins komplett selbst bauen (hab da grad auch n Tagebuch laufen, bei Interesse, da ist auch der ganze Umbau auf den Morpheus dokumentiert), aber das braucht Zeit, die ich momentan nicht hab...


----------



## 93NTO93 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Ja ich setze mehr wert auf silent, hauptsache die Lüfter klackern/schleifen/fiepen nicht wenn man sie so herum einbaut.


----------



## ebastler (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Also meinen Noctuas ists komplett egal, die sind bei 1000rpm so rum noch leiser als diese verfluchte Festplatte im Leerlauf.
Und leiser als der originale Slotblower bei Minimal-rpm.


----------



## 93NTO93 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Hast du deine Noctuas übers Mobo angeschlossen oder auch mit adapter?
Hab mal zus. gerechnet 

Morpheus 60 inkl. Versand , Lüfter 2x, 25 inkl versand, adapter 13 inkl versand around 100 öcken nur weil es keinen, kleinen vrm einzeln zu kaufen gibt -.-

Edit: falls jemand noch ein vrm kit übrig hat, bitte melden


----------



## micsterni14 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



ebastler schrieb:


> Also meinen Noctuas ists komplett egal, die sind bei 1000rpm so rum noch leiser als diese verfluchte Festplatte im Leerlauf.



Welche sollen das bitte sein?


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

... meine "Enermax" http://geizhals.de/enermax-t-b-silence-pwm-120x120x25mm-a-uctb12p-a621917.html
sind auch nur als rauschen unter den Gehäuselüftern zu hören bei 2D gar nicht und bei voll monotones rauschen. 
In der PCGH haben sie diese empfohlen: "Be quit silent wings 2 PWM" 20% mit 0,1 Sone und 100% bei 2,2 Sone, 50% mit 0,3 Sone....


----------



## 93NTO93 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... meine "Enermax" Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 45.04-121.05m³/h, 8dB(A) (UCTB12P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> sind auch nur als rauschen unter den Gehäuselüftern zu hören bei 2D gar nicht und bei voll monotones rauschen.
> In der PCGH haben sie diese empfohlen: "Be quit silent wings 2 PWM" 20% mit 0,1 Sone und 100% bei 2,2 Sone, 50% mit 0,3 Sone....


 
Thx für die Pic's.
Hast du die Lüfter übers mobo angeschlossen?


----------



## ebastler (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



93NTO93 schrieb:


> Hast du deine Noctuas übers Mobo angeschlossen oder auch mit adapter?
> Hab mal zus. gerechnet
> 
> Morpheus 60 inkl. Versand , Lüfter 2x, 25 inkl versand, adapter 13 inkl versand around 100 öcken nur weil es keinen, kleinen vrm einzeln zu kaufen gibt -.-
> ...



Hab die Noctuas direkt an der Karte hängen. 
Adapter kostet 2€ auf Caseking, Y Kabel war bei meinen Noctuas schon dabei.
Hab die Lüfter gebraucht um 23€ (beide zusammen) exkl. Versand im Marktplatz erworben.
Sind NF-F12.

Den VRM Kühler des Norpheus für die R9 Serie hab ich rumliegen, passt eh nicht auf meine 660Ti...
Interesse?


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

.. erst ja aber MoBo hat an der Stelle 2 Varianten (4stufig und 9 Stufig) entweder voll laufen lassen oder andere Lösung.
Ich bekomme erst morgen das Y-Kabel und ne Lüftersteuerung und den Adapter zum Anschluß an die GPU.
Wenn die Lüfter mit der GPU Steuerung laufen ist es gut und dann wird mit AB geregelt. Wenn nicht baue ich die Lüftersteuerung ein und
gehe vorm Spiel auf 100% ....


----------



## micsterni14 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

USB 3.0 ist wieder frei^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..wer Staub findet darf ihn behalten;P


----------



## 93NTO93 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



ebastler schrieb:


> Hab die Noctuas direkt an der Karte hängen.
> Adapter kostet 2€ auf Caseking, Y Kabel war bei meinen Noctuas schon dabei.
> Hab die Lüfter gebraucht um 23€ (beide zusammen) exkl. Versand im Marktplatz erworben.
> Sind NF-F12.
> ...


 
Klar   ist meine rettung, sind das beide, also vrm 1 und 2?
Falls ja schick mir ne pm mit deiner preisvorstellung


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

.. was sagen bei dir die CPU Temps? Wenn die Backplate kocht?


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



93NTO93 schrieb:


> Klar   ist meine rettung, sind das beide, also vrm 1 und 2?
> Falls ja schick mir ne pm mit deiner preisvorstellung



...es bleibt ja in der PCGH Familie..........


----------



## ebastler (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



93NTO93 schrieb:


> Klar ist meine rettung, sind das beide, also vrm 1 und 2?
> Falls ja schick mir ne pm mit deiner preisvorstellung


 
Zwei? Ich weiß nicht, wie der Morpheus auf 290ern montiert wird. Meinst du den einen, großen, langen Kühler und dazu noch die kleinen da?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der große liegt in meiner Studentenwohnung, die kleinen sind hier daheim. Ich nehme heut mal alles (inklusive Pads?) mit, dann schick ich dir n komplettes Foto.

Viel verangen würd ich nicht, liegt bei mir nur sinnlos rum, das Zeug!

Ich lebe in Italien und studiere in Österreich, Versand nach deutschland sollte sich von Österreich aus aber in grenzen halten (vor allem bei einem kleinen, leichten Paket).


----------



## micsterni14 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Mit Mugen 3 und BeQuiet Silentlüfter auf 1000rpm , bei 1.22V und 4,4Ghz 65 Grad im Benchmark... bei zbsp paar Stunden Metro2033 weiß ich gerade nicht, da ich da gerade festhänge und nicht weiter komme/Keine Lust habe...lach

Im Sommer muss ich dann mal testen, alle Lüfter auf 100% und so. Aber ich denke ich muss dann alles OC zurück nehmen...


Äh....nur so eine Frage... Aber ich glaube der Morpheus Thread ist eine Zeile weiter unten


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

... davon braucht er 1 und einen kleinen viereckigen und die große T-Rippe mit dem dicken Wärmeleitpad.

@93NTO93 ... du hast den ACX???? Wenn ja, der SpaWa Kühler des Morpheus paßt unter den ACX IV nicht drunter !!!!!!
Da stößt der Kühler an und die GPU Auflage funktioniert nicht.


----------



## 93NTO93 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... davon braucht er 1 und einen kleinen viereckigen und die große T-Rippe mit dem dicken Wärmeleitpad.


 
Genau ( mit  Pads ).

Wegen dem thread, ich baue ja diese kühlkörperchen mit meinem acx iv zusammen ein


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Mit Mugen 3 und BeQuiet Silentlüfter auf 1000rpm , bei 1.22V und 4,4Ghz 65 Grad im Benchmark... bei zbsp paar Stunden Metro2033 weiß ich gerade nicht, da ich da gerade festhänge und nicht weiter komme/Keine Lust habe...lach
> 
> Im Sommer muss ich dann mal testen, alle Lüfter auf 100% und so. Aber ich denke ich muss dann alles OC zurück nehmen...



... das denke ich auch... im Ü-Mode fing alles an zu kochen, obwohl GPU und CPU mit 100% liefen.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



93NTO93 schrieb:


> Genau ( mit  Pads ).
> 
> Wegen dem thread, ich baue ja diese kühlkörperchen mit meinem acx iv zusammen ein



...!!!! lies nochmal obendrüber ... der Kühler VRM Morpheus)  paßt nicht unter den ACX Kühler.
Weil ich beides hier habe (ACX IV und Morph) habe ich es versucht. Geht definitiv nicht.

Wirst dir wohl den Morpheus holen müssen, so wie ich ....


----------



## 93NTO93 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Jep überlesen danke ^^

Dachte ich mir schon, darum werde ich ihn wohl etwas runterfeilen

Vrm oder lamellen vom acx mal sehen


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



93NTO93 schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir schon, darum werde ich ihn wohl etwas runterfeilen



dann sind wohl die Rippen oben weg, es ist ne Menge, die klemmt ... ich messe mal nach

von der Platine bis zum Lüfter beim Mor sind es 1,9 cm. Also der Kühler etgwa 1,7cm hoch 
Platine bis ACX Lüfter 1,3 cm ..... VRM - Kühler mit WLpad sicher 1,8 cm....


----------



## ebastler (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Hm, ich hab keine der fast quadratischen Kühler mehr übrig, die sind alle auf meiner 660Ti.
Nur die Länglichen da und den großen, T-Förmigen. Überlegs dir einfach in Ruhe und sag dann Bescheid


----------



## 93NTO93 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Danke fürs ausmessen. 

Das heißt ich sæbel das zirca bis zum push pin runter , falls der im weg ist ersetze ich die durch kabelbinder.

Päckchen aus Östereich reicht ja.
Bleibe dabei, schick mir ein fodo und deine preisvorstellung


----------



## ebastler (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Passt, sobald ich in meiner Studentenwohnung ankomm, kriegst du ne PN


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



93NTO93 schrieb:


> Danke fürs ausmessen.
> 
> Das heißt ich sæbel das zirca bis zum push pin runter , falls der im weg ist ersetze ich die durch kabelbinder.



Na etwas wird wohl von oben übrig bleiben. Willst du die Backplate weglassen?


----------



## 93NTO93 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Ne, kommt alles drauf, als wären die schon immer dabei gewesen.

Jetzt muss nur noch die Karte ohne neben geräusche ankommen^^


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

...da mußt du aber die Temps mal posten. Mit Kühlerchen und Backplate.
Ich hatte so um die 1 oder 2°C .... In der PCGH steht was von Lufter zur Backplate nutzen, damit die Wärme weg kommt.
Wäre auch interessant.


----------



## 93NTO93 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Temps werde ich auf jedenfall posten.
Mit dem lüfter und der BP siehts schlecht aus, habe keine möglichkeit da einen drauf pusten zulassen


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

so hier aus der Anleitung die Maße.....RAIJINTEK







Heat-sink for  RAM & VRM                     A type: 9pcs         13.4(W) x 11(H) x 15(D) mm                       B type: 9pcs         13.4(W) x 5(H) x 15(D) mm                       C type: 6pcs         5.9(W) x 11(H) x 20(D) mm                       VRM type         28(W) x 18.5(H) x 94(D) mm


----------



## 93NTO93 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

So, gerade sind die Kühlerchen von ebastler angekommen, noch mal danke dafür 

Habe direkt mal nachgemessen = es bleibt fast nur die untere Kante übrig, wenn ich nur am Vrm rum säbel...  besser auf dem Bild zu erkennen.

Werde deshalb so viel wie möglich vom ACX IV entfernen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: ca. 3-4 mm kann ich abfeilen bis die mittlere Heatpipe erreicht wird.


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Habe diesen Kühler vorhin auf meine GTX 670 gebaut. Nachdem ich meine GTX 470 damals schon mit dem Accelero 2 (glaube ich) ausgerüstet hatte, dachte ich, der Umbau kann ja nicht so schwer sein. 

Ja, 4,5 Stunden und hätte ich noch Haare, sie wären alle grau. Den original Kühler der Spawas habe ich kurzerhand gekürzt, so konne ich ihn drauf lassen. Die VRAMs werden in der Referenz ja auch nur durch die Luft gekühlt, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Da vertraue ich den Lüftern und dem allgemeinen Airflow. Sollte im Obsidian 650D kein Problem darstellen.

Ich habe noch nie vier Anläufe gebraucht, bis eine Karte richtig im Slot saß. Und unglaublich, was so eine Platine aushält.


----------



## micsterni14 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Habe diesen Kühler vorhin auf meine GTX 670 gebaut. Nachdem ich meine GTX 470 damals schon mit dem Accelero 2 (glaube ich) ausgerüstet hatte, dachte ich, der Umbau kann ja nicht so schwer sein.
> 
> Ja, 4,5 Stunden und hätte ich noch Haare, sie wären alle grau. Den original Kühler der Spawas habe ich kurzerhand gekürzt, so konne ich ihn drauf lassen. Die VRAMs werden in der Referenz ja auch nur durch die Luft gekühlt, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Da vertraue ich den Lüftern und dem allgemeinen Airflow. Sollte im Obsidian 650D kein Problem darstellen.
> 
> Ich habe noch nie vier Anläufe gebraucht, bis eine Karte richtig im Slot saß. Und unglaublich, was so eine Platine aushält.



Na na^^..ich bin auch nicht gerade beigeistert gewesen, Aber sooo schlimm war es ja nun auch nicht. Und wer braucht soch diese Plastiknase am Ende des PCIe Steckplatzes^^

MfG


----------



## NotAnExit (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Beim genauen Hinsehen (nach dem Einbau) ist mir dann der Schriftzug "280(X)" aufgefallen.  (hatte ich so nicht bestellt)

Die Wärmeleitpads waren auch nicht vollständig, war wohl ein Rückläufer. Haben gerade so gereicht.


----------



## micsterni14 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Die Wärmeleitpads waren auch bei mir knapp bemessen, da kam mir eigentlich die Freage in den Sinn, warum es sie nicht flächendeckend für die Rückseite der Grafikkarte gab. Dann würde auch dieses dämliche Folie zuschneiden wegfallen


----------



## Shzlmnzl (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

erstens weil der AXiv dann nochmal 10-15€ teurer werden würde
zweitens weil auf der Rückseite der Karte paar Bauteile recht "hoch" sind zusätzlich mit WLP nicht ordentlich unter die Backplate passen würden da die dann zu dick sind


----------



## micsterni14 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Und welche Bauteile sollen das sein?

Und das mit den 15€ glaubst du wohl selbst nicht^^

MfG


----------



## Shzlmnzl (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

ok ich hab jetzt nur 2 Bauteile gefunden 
http://img.coolenjoy.net/SWFUpload/resizedemo/saved/m__ba30325e7470d94851e7aee1d1b4369822228__f.jpg
rechts neben der GPU die 2 4eckigen grauen Teile

gute,große und dicke WLP kosten gut Geld
Phobya Thermalpad Ultra Wärmeleitpad 100x100x5mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und das sind "nur" 10x10cm


----------



## rackcity (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

@Shzlmnzl: You don't have permission to access /SWFUpload/resizedemo/saved/m__ba30325e7470d94851e7aee1d1b4369822228__f.jpg on this server.


----------



## NotAnExit (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Ordentlicher Brummer, das Ding. Auf dem Asrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 ist zu einem Mugen2 noch ausreichend Platz. Bei den SATA-Anschlüssen war es nicht ganz unproblematisch. Beim ersten Versuch kein Bild (nicht richtig im PCIe-Slot), beim zweiten Versuch keine Datenplatte mehr (Stecker rausgedrückt).

Die Kühlung ist dafür wirklich brachial. Bei Watch Dogs von über 80° auf 51° runter und das war der Peak, im Schnitt ist sie meist bei 50°C. Mit dem Heaven Bench erreiche ich nicht mal die 50°-Marke. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich die Lüfterkurve so eingestellt habe, dass sie bei 50° auf 100% drehen. Hört man so gut wie gar nicht, mein Case ist insgesamt nicht unbedingt Silent (sind noch die stock Corsair-Lüfer vorne und oben), aber der Stock-Lüfter war ja ein Fön. 

Bei den Temps boostet die GTX 670 jetzt stabil auf 1228 MHz. 

Das Kabel muss ich mal irgendwie ordentlich an die Seite der Lüfter klemmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Und welche Bauteile sollen das sein?Und das mit den 15€ glaubst du wohl selbst nicht^^MfG



..rechne es mal hoch auf die Backplate Größe ... : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Akasa AK-TT300-02 Wärmeleitpad - 5,0mm


----------



## Shzlmnzl (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

...da bräuchtest circa 18 Stück von den Akasa 30x30mm Teilen... 
die Backplate ist grob 220x70mm


----------



## Shzlmnzl (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*



rackcity schrieb:


> @Shzlmnzl: You don't have permission to access /SWFUpload/resizedemo/saved/m__ba30325e7470d94851e7aee1d1b4369822228__f.jpg on this server.



http://www.hartware.de/media/news/60000/60193_8b.jpg

dort links neben der GPU...
kann aber halt nur für meine Karte (Sapphire 280x Dual-X) sprechen... bei anderen Karten können wiederum andere Bauteile auf der Rückseite sein...


----------



## 93NTO93 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Hallo Leute,

hat ne ganze Weile gedauert, aber nun kann ich endlich meine Temps posten : ) 

R9 290 Referenz vs. ACX IV+Morpheus Vram Kühler

Fangen wir mit den Bildern an:   
Bei Bild 4,5,6 und 8 könnt ihr oben Links die GPU Temp. sehen. 

1 Valley Bench. Durchgang:  
Mit dem Ref. Kühler lag die GPU-Temp bei ca. 94 grad)<--nach ca.2min


Hoffe ihr könnt den Bildern folgen.... von Links nach rechts geordnet, 1-2 sind mit dem Ref. Kühler 


Temps sowie Geräuschkulisse deutlich besser und ich bin zufrieden : ) 


PS: kleine Beschreibung steht unter jedem Bild wenn ihr es öffnet


----------



## 93NTO93 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Umbau:  ACX IV + Morpheus Vram Kühler

Die R9 290 Sapphire 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vram2 Kühler gefeilt so das er passt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ACX IV ohne Plastik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vram1 passt noch nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeit zu Feilen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einiger Zeit, habe ich festgestellt, dass sich da nicht genug tut...Mein Bruder hatte die Idee, den Kühler einfach zwischen den Kühlrippen des ACX zu klemmen( wie als wenn Finger ineinander greifen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folie markiert und ausgeschnitten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstes mal vereint^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halterung zur Gewichtsverteilung angebracht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Aufkleber hat mir Optisch nicht in den PC gepasst, musste also ab



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier in voller Pracht vor dem einbau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist auch das Tuch, das ich im vorherigem Beitrag meinte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Alles in allem ging der Umbau gut vonstatten, dass feilen war ein Reinfall und sollte mann ohne Dremel etc. nicht anfangen^^
Zum Glück sehe ich die Feilspuren nicht, wenn ich neben dem PC sitze und hineinschaue.
Bis auf den Push Pin der nicht ganz reingedrückt ist, passt alles.
Am ende der Karte habe ich ne' kleine stütze aus ner einfachen Klo Rolle gebasstelt. 


Die Temps passen, obwohl der Airflow echt schlecht bis gar nicht vorhanden ist und mit der Gesamtoptik bin ich zufrieden

So geschafft..... ich hoffe, euch gefallen die 2 Beitrage ... bin jetzt erstmal pennen, bis denne : )


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV mit zusätzlichen RAM/Spawa Kühlkörpern*

Bei meiner 580 3GB hat der Vorbesitzer die Kühlplatte des 580-Referenzkühlers einfach so zurechtgesägt dass die noch neben den Accelero Xtreme IV raufpasst - inklusive Aussparungen für die Backplate-Klemmen. 
Leider kann ich bei meiner 580 die VRM-Temperaturen nicht auslesen... 

Beim VRAM mache ich mir aber weniger Sorgen - die haben ja noch den direkten Luftstrom sowie die Backplate-Kühlung. 
Und da die Karte noch nicht tot ist gehe ich mal davon aus dass diese Backplate-Kühlung auch recht gut funktioniert - mal abgesehen davon, dass die Backplate wirklich ziemlich heiß wird. 

61° GPU-Temperatur im FurMark bei 49% Lüfterdrehzahl (etwa 1100rpm) finde ich für ne stark übertaktete 580 übrigens genial... Wenn Arctic einem wenigstens noch optional die Kühlkörper mitliefert wärs der perfekte Kühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

